#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Complete Idiot's Guide to Буддизм (Гари Гэх)

## Аньезка

Выбирала себе лёгкое чтиво для поездок в метро и остановилась на этом - Complete Idiot's Guide to Buddhism. Оказалось - забавно и интересно. Кто-нибудь ещё читал? Собираю мнения об этой книге.  :Smilie:  

Некоторые мысли автора оказались для меня полной неожиданностью - например, инфа о том, что среди буддистов много евреев, так как, по мнению автора, буддизм и иудаизм имеют много общего. Приводятся слова Сильвии Бурштейн: "Я  преданная иудейка, потому что я буддистка".

----------


## Ersh

Мне книга Гэха очень понравилась. А вот книга Бурштейн - не понравилась.

----------


## woltang

некоторые мои друзья иудеи (не знаю как правильно назвать израилитян,такой вопрос что слово не так скажешь рискуешь быть завешанным ярлыками,так что заранее сорри что не так)    говорят ,что тибетцы,это потерянное пятое колено поэтому практиковать тибетский  буддизм -совсем  не изменять себе.

----------


## Ануруддха

Недавно купил эту книгу. Подача информации показалась оригинальной. Прочитал начало и пока забросил.

----------


## Бхусуку

> некоторые мои друзья иудеи (не знаю как правильно назвать израилитян,такой вопрос что слово не так скажешь рискуешь быть завешанным ярлыками,так что заранее сорри что не так)    говорят ,что тибетцы,это потерянное пятое колено поэтому практиковать тибетский  буддизм -совсем  не изменять себе.


Ыыыыыыыыыыыыыыы!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Tiop

Ну, собственно, всё правильно ! Ади-Будда - Верховный Владыка... 

:d

%]

----------


## Айк

Вот похожая по оформлению материала, но по дзэн. На полке стояли рядом, выбрал более узкий профиль   :Smilie:  Не разочаровала, но кое что кажется притянутым за уши. Все же меньше, чем представляется читая "От издателя"  :Smilie:

----------


## Spirit

Среди ярых антисемитов полно евреев (я не шучу), а среди самых тупых русофобов вне конкуренции лица явно русского происхождения...

Самые упёртые нынешние капиталисты это бывшие партработники высоких рангов...

Ещё пишут (огромными тиражами издаются) "концепции" типа Палестина - Палёный Стан, гора Сион - Сиян-гора...

А книжка Гэха хорошая, но написана как-то уж "политкорректно", как то автор талантливо всё "вписал в контекст европейской толерантности".

А меня почему то всё стало раздражать -  и политкорректность, и Сиян-гора, и вообще всё for Idiots...

 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> среди буддистов много евреев, так как, по мнению автора, буддизм и иудаизм имеют много общего. Приводятся слова Сильвии Бурштейн: "Я преданная иудейка, потому что я буддистка".


Правильнее было бы сказать, что не "среди буддистов много евреев", а среди евреев много буддистов. :Smilie:  Книгу Гэха не читал, но тезис С. Бурштейн представляется совершенно неверным. Это "общее" можно обнаружить разве что с помощью Каббалы, да и то с недопустимыми натяжками... 




> некоторые мои друзья иудеи (не знаю как правильно назвать израилитян,такой вопрос что слово не так скажешь рискуешь быть завешанным ярлыками,так что заранее сорри что не так) говорят ,что тибетцы,это потерянное пятое колено поэтому практиковать тибетский буддизм -совсем не изменять себе.


Практически все жители Израиля делятся на евреев и израильских арабов (которых около 20%). Подавляющее большинство израильских евреев исповедуют иудаизм (то есть являются иудеями). Среди евреев-неиудеев действительно есть христиане, буддисты, бахаисты и т. д. Например, Ньнапоника Тхера был одним из самых выдающихся еврейских буддистов. Но вот оставаться правоверным иудеем и при этом принимать и практиковать буддизм - для этого должно быть сильное воображение... :Smilie:  Это куда более абсурдно, нежели одновременно исповедовать иудаизм и христианство.

----------


## Kamla

> говорят ,что тибетцы,это потерянное пятое колено поэтому практиковать тибетский  буддизм -совсем  не изменять себе.


А какие у них доказательства? Да,доказательства пожалуйста. :Wink:  




> Практически все жители Израиля делятся на евреев и израильских арабов (которых около 20%). Подавляющее большинство израильских евреев исповедуют иудаизм (то есть являются иудеями).


Михаил,это из России вы так говорите,а на самом деле мы тут все:украинцы,белорусы,буряты,русские,узбеки,мароканцы,суданцы,эфиопы,и тд.А не евреи,вот такой вот парадокс :Smilie:  .Так что правильно говорить -израильтяне.это мини америка почти.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Камала, но в каком-то колене :Smilie:  все (большинство) израильские русские, украинцы, эфиопы и т. д. всё равно ведь евреи (я имею в виду родственные связи, пусть даже и самые отдалённые). А суданцы с марокканцами - это уже арабы. А вот если и у некоторых израильских арабов обнаружатся еврейские корни, то это уже воистину гремучая смесь. :Smilie:  Против кого им тогда дружить-то - против "Кадимы" или против духовных наследников шейха Ясина?! :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Михаил, Вам устное предупреждение за оффтопик.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Выбирала себе лёгкое чтиво для поездок в метро и остановилась на этом - Complete Idiot's Guide to Buddhism. Оказалось - забавно и интересно. Кто-нибудь ещё читал? Собираю мнения об этой книге.


Видел её в магазине. Понравилась. Хотел Берхину на день рожденья подарить.  :Wink: 
(Потом решил подарить что-то полезное).

----------


## Skyku

> мои друзья иудеи ... говорят ,что тибетцы,это потерянное пятое колено поэтому практиковать тибетский буддизм -совсем не изменять себе.


А почему не они сами - потерянное колено тибетцев? Спросите их об этом  :Smilie:

----------


## Spirit

Беседину.

А что может быть полезно человеку, познавшему пустотность и отсутствие самосущности всех подарков в сансаре?

 :Frown:

----------


## Вао

> Некоторые мысли автора оказались для меня полной неожиданностью - например, инфа о том, что среди буддистов много евреев, так как, по мнению автора, буддизм и иудаизм имеют много общего. Приводятся слова Сильвии Бурштейн: "Я  преданная иудейка, потому что я буддистка".


Сущая правда. 99,9 % буддистов евреи, а 0,1 % это китайцы, тибетцы, японцы, корейцы, русские, украинцы, французы ну словом остальные.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ersh

Сильвия Бурштейн носит на себе много белья)))) Это белье и называется - Сильвия Бурштейн.

----------


## Gaza

А мне как раз книга Сильвии Бурштейн понравилась. Правда когда прочёл то место тоже захотелось спросить её как она умудряется оставаться иудейкой. Христиане-буддисты вопросов не вызывают. Но ортодоксальные иудеи вроде народ серьёзный и шутить не любит.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Знаете, видел в одном комедийном мувике - "ах ты, нашего Христа жидом называешь...".

----------


## Евгений М.

Я недавно закончил читать Buddhism for Dummies.

- Краткий исторический эксурс
- Сравнительный обзор традиций zen, ваджраяны, тхеравады. История, основы,  учителя, отношение к личному гуру, etc
- Известные современные учителя

Как обзорный материал что есть что - очень неплохо, на мой взгляд.

все написано с юмором самими практикующими.
Рекомендую.

----------


## Банзай

Израилитяне и японцев считают потерянным коленом.
Видимо, это особый род комплимента в нашем лучшем из миров.
Хорошо, что татарву не спешат признавать, а то папа бы не потерпел -)

----------

